# Killington June 1st 2017



## Rambo (Jun 2, 2017)

Had to ski Killington - Whats left of the Superstar Glacier - on Thursday, June 1st 2017. Killington provided Free lift tickets to all and gave out 250 commemorative Tshirts - Thank You to Killington. Had to do a small hike top and bottom too and from the Superstar Quad. Went with Cornhead and Glade R. Met up with Chuckstah and Mad Pat Ski. Skiing was really really Good. Snow coverage was good and I only put 2 small nicks on the bottoms of my ski bases. Specials at the Umbrella Bar were all draft beers $4.00 and all grill items $4.00. Was a memorable and satisfying late spring ski day.

Some pics:


----------



## Rambo (Jun 2, 2017)

More pics:


----------



## Rambo (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## bdfreetuna (Jun 2, 2017)

Looks like a great time had by all, but I need to see more people wearing helmets!


----------



## chuckstah (Jun 2, 2017)

Rambo said:


> Had to ski Killington - Whats left of the Superstar Glacier - on Thursday, June 1st 2017. Killington provided Free lift tickets to all and gave out 250 commemorative Tshirts - Thank You to Killington. Had to do a small hike top and bottom too and from the Superstar Quad. Went with Cornhead and Glade R. Met up with Chuckster and Mad Pat Ski. Skiing was really really Good. Snow coverage was good and I only put 2 small nicks on the bottoms of my ski bases. Specials at the Umbrella Bar were all draft beers $4.00 and all grill items $4.00. Was a memorable and satisfying late spring ski day.
> 
> Some pics:
> View attachment 22624
> ...


Thanks for the report Dan. Good seeing you again. A few more pics(sorry about the King of Spring pic).  Fun day for sure and helmets,  well it's June.  Everyone can make their own call on that one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Rambo (Jun 2, 2017)

Radio Ron was there.
(foot, ankle in cast)


----------



## Jully (Jun 2, 2017)

Any word on the number of tickets issued?


----------



## Rambo (Jun 3, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Looks like a great time had by all, but I need to see more people wearing helmets!



Was quite warm. But Safety First. Even these snowboarders at Mammoth mountain had their helmets on:


----------



## hrstrat57 (Jun 3, 2017)

Great TR thanks!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 5, 2017)

Awesome that Killington made it to June!


----------

